# "Liberty And Tyranny" by Mark Levin



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Curious if anyone has read the book. Spare time is a luxury most of us dont have these days, and I'm looking for feedback before I commit.

I had wrongly assumed for a while that Levin was an ideologue based on some quick interviews I had listened to. I recently posted a beautiful quote of his in another thread. I've been waiting for someone for a long time who can provide some intellectual and articulate ideas...I heard a lot of that in a speech he gave last year to a Federalist Society conference.

http://www.fed-soc.org/audioLib/LevinAddress-11-14-09.mp3

There's not much heavy lifting in this speech, but it made me laugh and say "fuck yeah" after a few parts. About an hour long; well worth loading onto your iPod and playing in the cruiser.

Again, if you've read it let me know.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

Fantastic Book, it's a must read. Mark Levin is brain behind conservative movement, and I listen to his show almost every night....The man is a true American


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

tsunami said:


> Mark Levin is brain behind conservative movement, and I listen to his show almost every night....The man is a true American


Where can I find his show?

Levin sounds like what I've been looking for--articulate, intellectual conservative and libertarian leadership has been lacking for a long time.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

920AM/WHJJ in Providence or 1420AM/WBSM in Fairhaven carry the show in southeastern New England. 560AM/WGAN in Portland Me, for northern areas.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Mark Levin


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Where can I find his show?
> 
> Levin sounds like what I've been looking for--articulate, intellectual conservative and libertarian leadership has been lacking for a long time.


1200 AM Rush Radio...His shows is on air 9PM- 12AM Monday-Friday....

Rush Radio 1200 - Boston's Home For Rush Limbaugh

Rush, Hannity, Beck, Jason Lewis...etc etc...

---------- Post added at 00:16 ---------- Previous post was at 00:16 ----------



OfficerObie59 said:


> Where can I find his show?
> 
> Levin sounds like what I've been looking for--articulate, intellectual conservative and libertarian leadership has been lacking for a long time.


1200 AM Rush Radio...His shows is on air 9PM- 12AM Monday-Friday....

Rush Radio 1200 - Boston's Home For Rush Limbaugh

Rush, Hannity, Beck, Jason Lewis...etc etc...


----------



## brk120 (Mar 10, 2005)

I listen him to him all the time. When I'm at home, I listen live via his website.


----------

